# advice on heath care



## ads1979 (Nov 16, 2011)

i have been in Germany since November, and still a little confused on how health care works for x pats, I have hurt my back this weekend and been hit with over 300 euros for consultation, x rays and medication and they want another 500 euros for an MRI

What are my options, I have some insurance through my work, can i get on the German system? Or can i claime some of the cost back through the EH1C card

Thanks


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

what do you mean with that you have "some" insurance from your work. do you work in germany with a german contract? do you have german public insurance or private. for the private one you usually pay the doctor's bill and then get the amount (or part of it) back from the health insurance.


----------

